# WebArt Entropy



## Daemon (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi evrybody, I'm french, so my portfolio is in french, but I've this for you :

Hi there, *WebArt Entropy* creates logos, covers, posters, flyers and myspace layouts at very small prices. 
WebArt Entropy is the association of a drawer and a graphist. 
You can see more of our work in our portfolio. 



*MY PORTFOLIO *: 
WebArt Entropy: Infographisme & Photographie.



Contact me if you need me, or add me on messenger, and plz tell me what you think about my art.


----------

